# Tohatsu vs Suzuki 15 hp



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am torn on what to put on my Shadowcast. I have seen some reviews of late on the tohatsu and they seem to not be positive. Someone told me to check out the Suzuki. Need some help. What are the pro and cons of both.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Suzuki 20, not 15. You wont be sorry.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Suzuki is lighter than Tohatsu, and the Suzuki 20 is the same motor as the 15 with carb mods to give the extra 5 hp. Save weight, go faster, run shallower, and get up quicker.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If I ever have to repower my sc it would likely be the zuke unless something lighter and more powerful was available. That's assuming I couldn't find a clean 25 two stroke.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Suzuki is way to go, 100%.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

> Suzuki is lighter than Tohatsu, and the Suzuki 20 is the same motor as the 15 with carb mods to give the extra 5 hp. Save weight, go faster, run shallower, and get up quicker.


 The newest 15 and 20 zukes are fuel injected.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone know the price difference? Seems msrp is close to the same.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Anyone know the price difference?  Seems msrp is close to the same.


The Suzuki DF15A (15hp) has a MSRP of $3,300~ give or take a few bucks.

There is a shop about 1.5 hours from you in Oviedo, Fl selling the DF20 outboards for $2800 

http://orlando.craigslist.org/bod/3667323484.html


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

If you don't mind buying online newoutboards.com/Suzuki has the best price I've found.they also sell merc,tohatsu,and Nissan so you can compare prices/ specs.


----------

